# Marinapark Aquaronde



## andreas079 (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen und frohes neues Jahr .

Ich werde dieses Jahr  nach lemmer  in den Marinapark Aquaronde
Urlaub machen und wohlt mal fragen ob jemand weiß mit welchen fischen da zu rechnen ist. Fals überhaupt jemand schonmal da Urlaub gemacht hat. Ansonsten ist der sreamkanaal direkt da fals dazu vielleicht jemand was sagen kann.


Ansonsten wünsche ich viele Fische und viel Gesundheit für 2016 |krach:


----------



## Checco (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Marinapark Aquaronde*

Hi,

ich war schon mal in Lemmer, auch zum angeln...
Wann möchtest du denn dahin, mit Boot oder ohne Boot..
Ich war mal für 3 Tage da, so ne spontane Geschichte, davon 2 Tage geangelt.
Da ist ja relativ viel Wasser, ich habe ein paar Hechte und Barsche vom Ufer aus gefangen, macht Spaß da zu angeln...
Zander gibts da auch aber bei mir wollte in den 2 Tagen keiner ans Band aber der Hechtbestand ist recht gut...


----------



## andreas079 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Marinapark Aquaronde*

Hecht ist immer gut   fahre Anfang September für 1 Woche dahin  
Da es aber ein Familien Urlaub wird kommt Boot leider nicht in Frage. Hatte bedenken ob es überhaupt vom ufer was bringt.
Aber das hört sich ja schonmal gut an dank dir


----------



## Checco (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Marinapark Aquaronde*

Ich war 2015 mitte August da, Hecht ging nur auf Gummi, Barsche eher auf Spinner...
Da ich eh überwiegend mit Gummi angel könnte es auch daran liegen ;-)
Du hast da viele Stellen die vom Ufer aus gut beangelbar sind, macht echt Spass da, Stadt ist im Übrigen auch schön...


----------



## andreas079 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Marinapark Aquaronde*

Das wird meine Frau freuen die hat schon angst das da nix ausser Wasser ist.

Bin eigentlich auch nur im Rhein mit Gummi unterwegs werd da bestimmt auch mal ansitz von der terasse machen aber am liebsten halt mit der spinne die Runde machen.


----------



## Checco (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Marinapark Aquaronde*

In der Stadt Lemmer ist auch Wasser ;-) aber trotzdem schön 
Gehst du mal mit der Spinrute und am Abend fein den Ansitz von der Terasse, dann hast du doch schon alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## andreas079 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Marinapark Aquaronde*

Ja im Prinzip kann ne Woche Urlaub am Wasser ja auch nur richtig  sein.
Na dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## phirania (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Marinapark Aquaronde*

Na denn mal Petri.
Kannst ja mal berichten,sollte auch mein nächstes Angelziel sein.


----------



## andreas079 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Marinapark Aquaronde*

Ja mache ich natürlich ist allerdings erst anfang September


----------



## Fishangler (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Marinapark Aquaronde*

Moin zusammen,

 bin auch im Lemmer Aquapark vom 18.6 - 25.6.

 Falls noch wer da ist, an diesen Tagen, kann man evtl. einen kleinen Angeltrupp bilden und zusammen losschippern.
 Auch die Zeit nach dem Angeln könnte lustig werden, bei ein paar Bierchen


----------

